# Wifi ipad mini rétina plus puissant que ipad mini ?



## LittleWings (22 Août 2014)

Bonjour, je voulais savoir si la Wifi de l'ipad mini résina est plus puissante que celle de l'ipad mini ? Parce que ma soeur a terriblement de mal à capter de sa chambre (une barre voir moins) et la mienne est juste à côté. A la base je veux le rétina puisqu'il est plus performant et l'écran il n'y a aucune comparaison avec l'ipad mini. Mais reste à savoir si ça vaut le coup puisque mon père à la Samsung Tab 3 et lui n'a aucun problème pour capter dans toute la maison. 
Donc voilà quel est le mieux, il y a une réelle différence entre les deux ipad mini ? Merci


----------



## adixya (22 Août 2014)

Elle capte bien la tablette Samsung depuis la chambre ?


----------



## LittleWings (23 Août 2014)

Oui plutôt bien pas de problèmes sur celle-là


----------



## adixya (23 Août 2014)

A mon avis c'est le mini de ta sur qui a un soucis. Il faudrait que tu testes avec un iPad de quelqu'un d'autre pour être certaine  ce serait l'idéal de confirmer ou non si ça vient du wifi ou de l'appareil.


----------



## Ealdu (23 Août 2014)

Bonjour,

Personnellement pour avoir utiliser des tablettes Samsung: 8" et 10" et des iPad: le 2, le mini, et maintenant le air, j'ai toujours constaté que le wifi Samsung était bien meilleur que celui d'Apple, surtout en limite de réception.


Maintenant la différence entre les différents iPad.... Aucune idée.




Par contre il est peut-être possible d'ajouter un répéteur (ou autre!) pour amener le wifi dans toutes les pièces de la maison.


----------



## MaitreYODA (23 Août 2014)

@Ealdu,

Tout a fait  les produits apple ne sont pas les meilleurs quand il s'agit de capter le wifi. De manière générale, c'est Samsung qui est au top pour ça. (Et ce, quelque soit la norme wifi)

Après, peut être que le mini retina intègre une norme de wifi plus moderne par rapport à l'iPad mini. Mais ça je ne sais pas.


----------



## adixya (23 Août 2014)

Ah booooon Samsung serait donc meilleur que Apple sur ce point ?

Hum hum !!!


----------



## MaitreYODA (23 Août 2014)

L'utilisation massive du plastique y est pour quelque chose


----------



## Ealdu (23 Août 2014)

adixya a dit:


> Ah booooon Samsung serait donc meilleur que Apple sur ce point ?
> 
> Hum hum !!!







Aucun doute à ce sujet!


Mais comme je le disais précédemment le wifi se transporte, si on préfère utiliser Apple.


----------



## LittleWings (23 Août 2014)

Ealdu a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Personnellement pour avoir utiliser des tablettes Samsung: 8" et 10" et des iPad: le 2, le mini, et maintenant le air, j'ai toujours constaté que le wifi Samsung était bien meilleur que celui d'Apple, surtout en limite de réception.
> 
> ...



On en a justement acheté un mais qui ne fonctionne pas après la configuration que j'ai du refaire au moins 7 fois. Je vais voir pour en acheter un autre peut-être plus performant. 



La configuration de ma maison n'est pas optimale non plus on a des murs assez épais donc la wifi a du mal à passer, mais je trouvais bizarre que la Samsung n'ait aucun problème par rapport à l'ipad. 
L'ipad capte à 3 mètres de la box mais si on s'éloigne de 5 mètres on ne capte plus. Et il ne détecte même pas si on est à plus de 5 mètres. C'est pour ça que je me posais la question puisque le but d'une tablette est de se déplacer. 

Je vous remercie pour vos réponses visiblement les Samsung sont plus performants au niveau du Wifi après sur le reste j'ai un peu de mal avec.


----------



## adixya (23 Août 2014)

Non mais c'est terrible ça ! 
Ce serait donc à cause de la coque aluminium... Déception quoi !
Apple se fait fumer par Samsung sur la portée wifi des tablettes. J'aurais jamais cru.

C'est drôle parce que ça ne correspond pas non plus forcément à ma perception, qui vaut ce qu'elle vaut bien entendu, ce n'est pas une vérité universelle.
Personnellement je n'ai pas spécialement de soucis avec l'iPad air mais je ne vis pas non plus dans une maison, plutôt un appart de 53m2. Au boulot l'iPad commence à mal capter le wifi à peu près dans la même zone où les autres appareils perdent aussi le réseau donc je n'ai jamais été frappé par une éventuelle inégalité sur ce plan avec les autres appareils.


----------

